# LGBT in Cyprus?



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi

In September I will be moving to Nicosia to study for university for four years. I was wondering what life is like for LGBT people in Cyprus, particularly in the capital. I understand that most people tend to be Orthodox Christians - which does not bother me, but ultimately - will people mind? I will be living with other university students in shared accommodation, so the views of young Cypriot people would be very helpful. Are Cypriot youth quite liberal on this? Are many Cypriots?

I am gay but I do not 'look' it, not is it anything I flaunt. I really couldn't care less what people think of it providing they won't treat me badly for it. But it'd be nice to do what I want to do without hiding myself from everyone.

Thanks!
James


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I know one transgender person who lives in Paphos and s/he seems to be accepted even though it is very very obvious she used to be a he.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

James- if you want to contact me privately, I will be able to put you in touch with my daughter, Francesca. She spent a lot of time in Nicosia with friends in the LGBT community and would, I am sure give you her views and put you in touch


----------



## AysunY (May 2, 2013)

Dear James, 

There are quite a few gay-friendly venues in Cyprus.
On Facebook, you may find a number of community pages by simply searching for:
"Support LGBT Rights in Cyprus" or using the keywords LGBT and/or Cyprus.
I may also recommend a venue that I know holds gay/gay-friendly parties on Thursday nights only.
It's named *Ithaki Bar*, near the old nicosia. (Nikiforou Foka 33, Nicosia, 22-434193 / 99 616561)
As far as I know, there are few gay clubs in Larnaca or Limassol, too.

LGBT people in Cyprus are not very open, so you may find it difficult to meet people randomly. But it's always nice to visit such venues or community pages and find out 


Cheers mate


----------



## Mitch929 (May 13, 2013)

Hey James! 

I'll also be moving to cyprus at the university of nicosia in September and I'm also identifying as gay! Private message me if you like! Would be nice to Chat to someone also in the same position! 

Mitch


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Mitch! I will message you right away 

EDIT - I cannot as you might not have enough posts to use messaging! Perhaps if you have Facebook or something?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I know this thread is a little old, but I just saw this article in the CYprus Mail and thought it was an important step in the right direction for Cyprus and the LGBT community that this brave man was honored and recognized for his work. 

Honour for activist who battled two decades for gay rights | Cyprus Mail


----------

